# Xtreme Stabilization UPDATE



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

First off let me apologize to all my customers and potential customers that have tried to get in touch with me for the past couple months. I hope you guys got taken care of by one of the other great stab builders here on AT. Most folks knew that I done the stabs as a side business and also ran a archery shop full time. This allowed me to do whatever I needed to do to answer questions and get the stabs shipped in a timely mannor. A few months back I was offered a job running a start up business for a guy and had to give him a answer rather quickly. So in hopes to better my families future I took it and pretty much had to devote 100% of my time to this new job. I was also having trouble getting parts promised as well which left me no time to find new suppliers. After a rough couple months and a health issue set back we have just got the new business going good which will allow me the extra time to take care of my stabilizer customers. I plan on having some new suppliers lined up over the next couple weeks and have a inventory stocked up and ready to go by the first of the year. I look forward to earning your business once again by great prices and even better products. Oh yea Ive got a new idea or two for you guys when i get everything back to normal. 

once again Im sorry for any problems I may have caused. If you need to get in touch with me please email me at [email protected] or text me @ 423-552-4544

thanks,
Mark


----------



## JDMorris111 (Nov 4, 2011)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Good to see you back mark


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

Awesome man glad its working out for ya..Keep us updated with the new products...


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome back bud.


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

It's great to see things getting back to normal for you Mark. I know I'll be looking for another stab early in the new year for a new bow!


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

thanks guys Ive got to have several more test ran to make sure my heart in not what my medical is but so far the test show its in good shape. Im hoping to have some built up by the first of the year

thanks,
Mark


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

For anyone looking at this these stabs they are worth the weight (No pun intended) .. Top quality stuff I have used alot of stabs but these work .. Cant wait to see what ya come up with buddie..


----------



## MB86 (Sep 14, 2011)

Good to hear Mark....Sent emails about 10 days ago....Hope to hear back soon. Just needing the short section for my X3 that I misplaced.....Thanks & good to have you back!


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Mark, good to hear from you, and I think you have some loyal believers . Feel free to email or PM me if I can do anything for you.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

What's the word? Website is down..


----------



## gruen99sg (May 7, 2009)

sent PM (form my account bowhuntnky) and did get anything back sorry logged under stoves name haha


----------



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

Mark, glad you're back in the game !!
Best Stabs I have ever shot !!


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

Got a pm back from him last week. He said he doesn't know when he is going to get back to the stabs still.
Anyone have and flatliner pro weights I could buy?


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

I wish we knew what was up.. I love his stuff but I need some stuff and the wait is killing me..


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

Bowjoe1972 said:


> I wish we knew what was up.. I love his stuff but I need some stuff and the wait is killing me..


Mark was making the stabs in his spare time which he has very little of right now with his new job, and life in general has been extremely busy for him as well. I know Mark wants to get back to building the best stabs out there, and I'm sure he'll be back at it as soon as he can.:thumb:


----------



## BowMadinTN (Jan 2, 2010)

RattleSnake1 said:


> Mark was making the stabs in his spare time which he has very little of right now with his new job, and life in general has been extremely busy for him as well. I know Mark wants to get back to building the best stabs out there, and I'm sure he'll be back at it as soon as he can.:thumb:


 Well said! Be patient, he's working on it. Have only seen him at one local indoor shoot if that tells you how busy he is right now.
His bars are worth the wait! I'm still shooting the ones i bought in 2010 and lovin' them as much as the day i bought them. Glad you're almost there Mark.


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. Ive been needing to give everyone a update but just havent been able to do it. It seems like the closer I get to being ready to further away I am. Some of you guys know I took on a job as a operations manager at a small factory. And after I got it smoothed out to where I thought I could start building again the family problems started. I hope to be back soon as possible but as for now I have no time frame. I do ask something from you guys though if you have a second to spare PLEASE say a prayer for my family.

thanks 
Mark


----------



## wisesteve (Jan 29, 2005)

No question. Great guy. You are in my prayers.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Always in our family's Prayers brother!!


----------



## Kimberley (Jan 29, 2011)

Prayers for you Mark ps I need NEW 24INCH x-PRO


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I'm happy to announce that 60X Custom Strings has purchased Xtreme Stabilization from Mark. We hope to have the transition complete by the end of march and have products ready at that time. We can take any questions at [email protected] If you were a dealer or staff shooter please get in contact with us. We look forward to working with everyone and continue producing the top quality products Mark and Xtreme were known for.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Prayers for you/your family Mark. If I can help or do anything at all let me know. 60X same for you if you need anything let me know. Xtreme Stabilizers is and will remain a great company. I know I am nt using anything but....... again give me a shout if I can be of any help


----------



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

I am glad the Xtreme line of stabilizers is going to continue.
Prayers will be sent for you and your family Mark.


----------

